# Workout with my GSD?



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

I myself love to go running daily, but have been running every second day with my Adele, she is a high-drive 10.5 month old fixed female that Joggs with me for 30 minutes thats about 4.5km's. Is this ok? or is she still to young for such a workout? I'm also thinking of taking her for a 15min Jogg the next day ...so basically she would be jogging everday!

...Is this over doing it? or is it good?!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Might be too much because she is still growing and might be too hard on her joints. But I am not a runner as I am barely a walker, so I might be wrong.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

Everything I read suggests you should avoid any forced exercise until they are 12-18 months old as up until then they're growth plates havent fully closed. If you must take them running with you try to find a softer surface than asphalt or concrete.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't jog with my dog untill he was 2 yrs old. i also
wouldn't jog with him everyday.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I run with my 10 month old male, and have been since he was about 8 months old. We run a lot, but I stop before he wants to. It isn't forced, he loves to run, and usually goes faster than me. But I am always sure to make sure we are on a dirt trail or grass. I never run him on cement/concrete. If I'm running on the sidewalk, he runs next o me in the grass. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Neither the distance or amount of time for the running would be a problem for my dogs 

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would NOT have it be ON a leash and/or on pavement. Too repetitive and higher impact then I like.

That said, I probably go much further distances for much more time with my pups at the same age. But it's OFF leash, so whatever pace the dog chooses as long as they stay ahead of me. May mean they stop dead for me to catch up. Also, I go on trails/woods/grass so not nearly so much impact.

Lots more info ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html


----------

